# Steam Offline: Auch Valves Spieleplattform von Hackern lahmgelegt



## Matthias Dammes (3. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam Offline: Auch Valves Spieleplattform von Hackern lahmgelegt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam Offline: Auch Valves Spieleplattform von Hackern lahmgelegt


----------



## BiJay (3. Januar 2014)

Nur weil man DDoS-Angriffe macht, ist man längst noch kein Hacker. Gebt den Idioten nicht mehr Respekt als sie verdienen.


----------



## McTrevor (3. Januar 2014)

Ist auch bereits wieder verfügbar.

Das ist einfach Vandalismus, was da stattfindet. Nur Schaden und keinerlei Gewinn für die Gesellschaft. Einfach charakterschwach.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. Januar 2014)

geht wieder nur mein Steam Inventar noch nicht


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Januar 2014)

Ich frage mich immer, worin die Motivation dieser Spinner begründet liegt...


----------



## Bonkic (3. Januar 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer, worin die Motivation dieser Spinner begründet liegt...


 
langeweile?


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> langeweile?



Hm, aber aus Langeweile zigtausend (wenn nicht mehr) andere Menschen zu nerven, das ist doch ziemlich verrückt.


----------



## BiJay (3. Januar 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, aber aus Langeweile zigtausend (wenn nicht mehr) andere Menschen zu nerven, das ist doch ziemlich verrückt.


 Wer behauptet, dass sie korrekt im Kopf sind?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. Januar 2014)

vielleicht sind die das auch ... und gehören deswegen lebenslang weggespert oder Internet/PC verbot für die

ich hoffe Steam hat nun deren Mac adressen gespert

hab keine Ahnung wie man sich sonst noch vor so was schützen kann ausser deren Mac Adressen zu sperren IP Adressen zusperren hat ja keinen Sinn solange die noch dynamisch vergeben werden


----------



## robby23 (3. Januar 2014)

War bloß eine Steam-Nutzerdatensynchronisierung von Seiten der NSA. Das wird normalerweise immer Mittwochs gemacht, aber hat sich wegen Neujahr etwas nach hinten verschoben. Kein Grund zur Panik.


----------



## McTrevor (3. Januar 2014)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> vielleicht sind die das auch ... und gehören deswegen lebenslang weggespert oder Internet/PC verbot für die
> 
> ich hoffe Steam hat nun deren Mac adressen gespert
> 
> hab keine Ahnung wie man sich sonst noch vor so was schützen kann ausser deren Mac Adressen zu sperren IP Adressen zusperren hat ja keinen Sinn solange die noch dynamisch vergeben werden


 
Die machen die Attacke doch nicht mit ihren eigenen Rechnern. Dafür hat man Botnetze. Sperren würdest du nur die infizierten Rechner, aber nicht die eigentlichen Urheber. Und die Besitzer der infizierten Rechner sind zum Teil vermutlich auch Steamkunden. 

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## wurzn (3. Januar 2014)

weiter so!!! 
nutze steam und origin gezwungener maßen. deshalb begrüße ich alle aktionen gegen dieses lizenz vermietende pack.


----------



## Worrel (3. Januar 2014)

wurzn schrieb:


> weiter so!!!
> nutze steam und origin gezwungener maßen. deshalb begrüße ich alle aktionen gegen dieses lizenz vermietende pack.


 Du tust mir leid. Daß du gegen deinen Willen Spiele spielen mußt. Aber wenigstens freust du dich, wenn du aufgrund solcher Aktionen mal wieder was anderes machen darfst.


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Januar 2014)

wurzn schrieb:


> weiter so!!!
> nutze steam und origin gezwungener maßen. deshalb begrüße ich alle aktionen gegen dieses lizenz vermietende pack.



Na, Du bist ja eine ganz tolle Wurst...äh, wurzn.


----------



## McTrevor (3. Januar 2014)

wurzn schrieb:


> weiter so!!!
> nutze steam und origin gezwungener maßen. deshalb begrüße ich alle aktionen gegen dieses lizenz vermietende pack.


 
Gezwungenermaßen? Als ich mich das letzte mal schlau gemacht habe, war das Spielen von derart geschützten Spielen nicht überlebensnotwendig. Von Zwang kann also keine Rede sein. Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob er zu diesen Bedingungen solche Spiele erwirbt oder nicht. Andere dafür zu bestrafen, dass sie sich darauf eingelassen haben, was einem selbst nicht passt, ist eine sehr reife und tolerante Art mit dem Thema umzugehen.  Damit wird man die verärgerten Kunden bestimmt für sich und die eigene Sache gewinnen. 

Oh Herr lass es Hirn vom Himmel regnen...

Das ist sinnloser Vandalismus ohne Verstand und damit ohne Aussicht auf Erfolg. Wenn man wirklich was erreichen will in die Richtung muss man ganz anders vorgehen.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## Gast20180705 (3. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub ich bin zu alt um Twitter zu verstehen...


----------



## wurzn (3. Januar 2014)

natürlich ist es zwang, wenn man für das spielen steam nutzen muss. ging auch mal ohne. nur weil du dich damit abgefunden hast, muss ich das nicht gutheißen.  origin is scheisse und steam is toll..... 
und was bringen solche aktionen? sie zeigen, das dieses geschäftsmodell verboten gehört.


----------



## golani79 (3. Januar 2014)

wurzn schrieb:


> natürlich ist es zwang, wenn man für das spielen steam nutzen muss.


 
Achso? Na dann erzähl mal - wer zwingt dich denn, überhaupt Steam / Originspiele zu spielen????
Wer zwingt dich *überhaupt* zu spielen???

lol .. einfach lächerlich ..


----------



## billy336 (3. Januar 2014)

@wurzn
du würdest dich ganz bestimmt freuen, wenn jemand die Firma in der du arbeitest lahmlegt, so dass diese kein Gewinn mehr macht, dich feuern muss und deine Existenz auf dem Spiel steht. Valve macht sein Geld mit Steam, wer es mag benutzt es, wer es nicht mag, benutzt es nicht, so einfach, oder zwingt dich jemand Justin Bieber zu hören wenn du ihn Scheisse findest??


----------



## Angeldust (3. Januar 2014)

wurzn schrieb:


> natürlich ist es zwang, wenn man für das spielen steam nutzen muss. ging auch mal ohne. nur weil du dich damit abgefunden hast, muss ich das nicht gutheißen.  origin is scheisse und steam is toll.....
> und was bringen solche aktionen? sie zeigen, das dieses geschäftsmodell verboten gehört.


 
Bei der Gelegenheit schaffen wir auch Email-Konten wieder ab, die werden auch dauernd abgegriffen... 

Onlineversand... neeneenee...und wenn mer schon bei sind...Kreditkarten...gefährlich... 

Back to Tante Emma Laden... aber dann bitte mit DM... EURO ist auch so anfällig...

Und wir könnten anfangen wieder mehr Autobahnen zu bauen...damals war alles besser


----------



## Kinorenegade (3. Januar 2014)

Ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion über Steam und Origin nicht. Seit ich Steam nutze habe ich vielen Indie-Spielen eine Chance gegeben und auch Early-Access-Spielen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das ständig gute Angebote drin sind und der jährliche Steam-Winter-Sale mich munter Spiele kaufen läßt. Wer das alles nicht will, soll sich doch die Spiele nicht kaufen. 
ABER selbst die Spiele die auch Offline spielbar sind haben mittlerweile einen eigenen Chat und eine Online-Freundesliste um sich schnell mit den Kumpels zu einem Spielchen zusammen zu finden. Sollen wir das alles abschaffen NUR weil ein paar Leute etwas gegen den Online-Zwang haben?
Mal ganz davon abgesehen... die gleichen Leute die über den Online-Zwang bei Spielen schlecht reden sind meistens die, die ständig und überall mit ihren Smartphone jeden Scheiß auf Facebook, Whatsapp und Twitter posten. Wenn da das Smartphone kaputt geht kriegen die gleich Online-Entzugserscheinungen ^^ !


----------



## Lickedy (3. Januar 2014)

Solange ich auf Arbeit bin ist es mir egal. Aber danach möchte ich bitte wieder Zugriff auf meine 959 Spiele haben. Danke liebe Hacker.


----------



## openworldgamer (3. Januar 2014)

Kinorenegade schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion über Steam und Origin nicht. Seit ich Steam nutze habe ich vielen Indie-Spielen eine Chance gegeben und auch Early-Access-Spielen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das ständig gute Angebote drin sind und der jährliche Steam-Winter-Sale mich munter Spiele kaufen läßt. Wer das alles nicht will, soll sich doch die Spiele nicht kaufen.
> ABER selbst die Spiele die auch Offline spielbar sind haben mittlerweile einen eigenen Chat und eine Online-Freundesliste um sich schnell mit den Kumpels zu einem Spielchen zusammen zu finden. Sollen wir das alles abschaffen NUR weil ein paar Leute etwas gegen den Online-Zwang haben?
> Mal ganz davon abgesehen... die gleichen Leute die über den Online-Zwang bei Spielen schlecht reden sind meistens die, die ständig und überall mit ihren Smartphone jeden Scheiß auf Facebook, Whatsapp und Twitter posten. Wenn da das Smartphone kaputt geht kriegen die gleich Online-Entzugserscheinungen ^^ !




Sehe es exakt genauso. Anstatt,dass die Steam Hater sich die Vorteile anschauen gucken sie immer nur auf die sehr wenige Nachteile...


----------



## shakethatthing (3. Januar 2014)

Warum steht da eigentlich immer wieder "Hacker"? Jeder der ein paar Euros zu viel in der Tasche hat kann sich Zeit in einem Botnetz kaufen und DDoS Attacken fahren. Das hat mit Hacken ungefähr so viel zu tun wie Mettwurst mit Autofahren.


----------



## wurzn (3. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Achso? Na dann erzähl mal - wer zwingt dich denn, überhaupt Steam / Originspiele zu spielen????
> Wer zwingt dich *überhaupt* zu spielen???
> 
> lol .. einfach lächerlich ..


 
und die selben leute starten einen shitstorm gegen ms.


----------



## golani79 (3. Januar 2014)

wurzn schrieb:


> und die selben leute starten einen shitstorm gegen ms.


 
Na jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ...


----------



## Bonkic (3. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Na jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ...


 
auch wenn das meiste von wurzn reine trollerei ist; da hat er nicht ganz unrecht.
ich schätze er spielt auf den shitstorm an, den es gab, als ms bekanntgegeben hatte, dass xbox one-spiele nicht wiederverkauft werden können (ich weiß, dass es da noch um anderen dinge ging). 
ganz konsequent ist das mit hinblick auf steam und co in der tat nicht.


----------



## golani79 (3. Januar 2014)

Möglich - habe die neue Schiene von Microsoft auch kritisiert - und zwar das Onlinegehen von der Konsole ansich.
Hab ich auch kein Problem damit, das zuzugeben - nur habe ich in keinster Weise einen Shitstorm gegen Microsoft angefangen und schon gar nicht, habe ich irgendwo davon gelabert, dass ich dazu gezwungen werde, es zu nutzen.

Nein, meine logische Konsequenz daraus war, auf die XBox One zu verzichten.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Möglich - habe die neue Schiene von Microsoft auch kritisiert - und zwar das Onlinegehen von der Konsole ansich.
> Hab ich auch kein Problem damit, das zuzugeben - nur habe ich in keinster Weise einen Shitstorm gegen Microsoft angefangen und schon gar nicht, habe ich irgendwo davon gelabert, dass ich dazu gezwungen werde, es zu nutzen.
> 
> Nein, meine logische Konsequenz daraus war, auf die XBox One zu verzichten.


 
ach so, hier gings um dich persönlich? 
na dann.
einfach ignorieren den herrn wurzn...


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (3. Januar 2014)

Die Trolle hier waren aber auch schonmal witziger.. lasst ihr die etwa verhungern? 

Da war wohl wieder ein paar Kiddos sehr langweilig. Und es wurde schon gesagt: Eine DDoS Attacke ist kein Hacking. Nennt sie von mir aus Lutscher oder Schlümpfe oder Opfer oder sonst was. Wer mal einem echten Hacker bei der "Arbeit" zugesehen hat, weiß, dass das die unterste Stufe davon ist. Gab bei uns an der Uni mal einen sehr netten Vortrag im Zuge der 24 Stunden Besetzung.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Januar 2014)

Unglaublich was Spinner aus Langeweile so tun. Und ausgerechnet zu der Zeit wo man mal mehr Zeit fürs Gaming hat als sonst.


----------



## OdinJin (3. Januar 2014)

OK. Scheisse passiert. Aber mein Steam is noch nicht vollständig verfügbar. 
Wisst ihr ob die community server schon online sind ? wollte auf den Markt joinen aber fehler 118.


----------



## Sanador (3. Januar 2014)

Diese "Hacker" oder wohl eher PC-User, die eine Software runtergeladen haben und dann die IP des Ziels eingetippt haben, scheinen wohl zu glauben, dass es sich um ein Kavaliersdelikt handelt. 
Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass Valve/EA die Schuldigen ausfindig machen können, damit sie ihre gerechte Strafe erhalten, die, soviel soll gesagt sein, sehr hart ausfallen könnte.


----------



## staplerfahrer (3. Januar 2014)

Steam ist nicht wieder online! Man hat sporadisch für ein paar Sekunden wieder Zugriff, aber das war's dann auch. Vielleicht solltet Ihr solche Aussagen etwas länger überprüfen.


----------



## Mothman (3. Januar 2014)

staplerfahrer schrieb:


> Steam ist nicht wieder online! Man hat sporadisch für ein paar Sekunden wieder Zugriff, aber das war's dann auch. Vielleicht solltet Ihr solche Aussagen etwas länger überprüfen.


Also bei mir scheint alles normal zu sein mit Steam...


----------



## golani79 (3. Januar 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also bei mir scheint alles normal zu sein mit Steam...


 
Funktionieren Inventar und Profile etc. auch?

Bei mir geht zwar der Store, ich kann aber nicht ins Inventar oder das Profil von jemand anderem ansehen.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Funktionieren Inventar und Profile etc. auch?
> 
> Bei mir geht zwar der Store, ich kann aber nicht ins Inventar oder das Profil von jemand anderem ansehen.


 
alles andere als der store laggt bei mir eh immer wie hölle.


----------



## Mothman (3. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Funktionieren Inventar und Profile etc. auch?
> 
> Bei mir geht zwar der Store, ich kann aber nicht ins Inventar oder das Profil von jemand anderem ansehen.


Ne, jetzt hängt bei mir auch wieder alles. 
Ging eben ne ganze Zeit lang alles bei mir. Aber jetzt gerade geht nichts.


----------



## Ratarn (3. Januar 2014)

Status bei mir:
Website *steampowered.com* funktioniert (Shop usw)
Aber *steamcommunity.com* (Inventar, Markt, etc) nicht erreichbar.


----------



## Nairo (3. Januar 2014)

Leute, die DDoS-Angriffe ausführen, verhalten sich zu richtigen Hackern etwa so, wie Schulhof-Rowdies zu Kampfsport-Meistern.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Januar 2014)

Wenn diese Leute wirklich was gutes machen wollen, dann sollen sie irgendwelche Kinderpornoseiten lahmlegen oder ähnliches. Das wäre dann wirklich etwas Gutes. 
So etwas dagegen ist einfach nur albern und ärgert einfach nur Leute, aber manche geilen sich ja daran anscheinend auf, wenn sie vielen Leuten auf den Keks gehen.


----------



## Monalye (3. Januar 2014)

Kann es sein, das Steam immer noch nicht einwandfrei funktioniert? Ich bekomme zb. angezeigt, das ich einen neuen Gegenstand hätte, aber beim draufklicken passiert gar nix. Eigentlich funktioniert der komplette Link mit Aktivität, Inventar, Profil, Freunde, Gruppen usw. bei mir nicht..., genausowenig wie der Link "Community". 
Das einzige was geht ist der Shop und die Bibliothek....


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. Januar 2014)

Dieses Inventar ist momentan nicht erreichbar. Bitte versuchen Sie es später erneut.

ja ist so

Store geht rest nicht wirklich ... mit glück und viel geduld + viele klicks gehts mal einen schritt weiter


----------



## lars9401 (3. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das Steam immer noch nicht einwandfrei funktioniert? Ich bekomme zb. angezeigt, das ich einen neuen Gegenstand hätte, aber beim draufklicken passiert gar nix. Eigentlich funktioniert der komplette Link mit Aktivität, Inventar, Profil, Freunde, Gruppen usw. bei mir nicht..., genausowenig wie der Link "Community".
> Das einzige was geht ist der Shop und die Bibliothek....


 
Bei mir dasselbe. So ganz haben sie es noch nicht wieder im Griff.


----------



## Monalye (3. Januar 2014)

Manche haben echt einen Vogel, denen is wohl zu fad im Kopf... oder warum sonst sollte man so einen Blödsinn mit Steam oder Origin veranstalten? Die scheinen vergessen zu haben, das sie damit nicht nur Steam und Origin treffen, sondern damit hunderttausenden Gamern total auf die Nerven gehen... Vollidioten


----------



## lars9401 (3. Januar 2014)

Wobei es ja auch sinnlos ist, die Community zustören, wenn der Shop normal läuft. Da haben sie nichts gekonnt, wenn sie was ausrichten wollten.


----------



## Enisra (3. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> sondern damit hunderttausenden Gamern total auf die Nerven gehen... Vollidioten


 
ich glaube es ist noch schlimmer, die wissen das und machen das um Millionen Leute ans Bein zu pinkeln


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich glaube es ist noch schlimmer, die wissen das und machen das um Millionen Leute ans Bein zu pinkeln


 
Richtig, da geht's ja vor allem auch um Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Onlinestate (3. Januar 2014)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Wobei es ja auch sinnlos ist, die Community zustören, wenn der Shop normal läuft. Da haben sie nichts gekonnt, wenn sie was ausrichten wollten.


Ich glaube eher, dass Valve ihre Server auf das wichtigste konzentriert. Hatte auch bei dem Aussetzer als es Left 4 Dead 2 umsonst gab den Eindruck gehabt, dass man sich noch normal einloggen konnte und Zocken. Der Shop und Community Features gingen halt nicht. Später dann ging der Shop wieder nur die Community Features haben noch rumgezickt.
Was die Content- und Game-Server angeht, kann ich nichts sagen, da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt weder Updates geladen habe noch einen Online-Titel gespielt habe.


----------



## Gustavo (3. Januar 2014)

Ich kann echt nicht nachvollziehen was einiger Typen hier für geistigen Dünnschiss von sich geben und sowas noch befürworten.Schaltet ihr auch mal Euer Spatzenhirn ein bevor ihr so einen Schwachsinn von Euch gebt.  Echt, in meinen Augen ist das sowas von bekloppt. Blos weil ihr irgendwie nen Hass auf EA habt. Bei mir sind etliche Spielstände und F1 Setups futsch weil ich die Spiele wie gewohnt gestartet habe, und das trifft sicher nicht nur mich allein. KAnn ich echt nicht nachvollziehen das es hier solche Leute gibt. Mich kotzen diese Hacker-Ideoten an, und das gewaltig !!!! Sie kriegen nämlich sonst nix auf die Reihe !!!!


----------



## Monalye (3. Januar 2014)

Gustavo schrieb:


> I*ch kann echt nicht nachvollziehen was einiger Typen hier für geistigen Dünnschiss von sich geben und sowas noch befürworten.Schaltet ihr auch mal Euer Spatzenhirn ein bevor ihr so einen Schwachsinn von Euch gebt. * Echt, in meinen Augen ist das sowas von bekloppt. Blos weil ihr irgendwie nen Hass auf EA habt. Bei mir sind etliche Spielstände und F1 Setups futsch weil ich die Spiele wie gewohnt gestartet habe, und das trifft sicher nicht nur mich allein. KAnn ich echt nicht nachvollziehen das es hier solche Leute gibt. Mich kotzen diese Hacker-Ideoten an, und das gewaltig !!!! Sie kriegen nämlich sonst nix auf die Reihe !!!!



Wer befürwortet hier diese Aktion? Welchen Dünnschiss meinst du? Hab' ich jetzt was falsches gesagt *Sorgenmach*? Was hat EA mit Steam zu tun? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## golani79 (3. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wer befürwortet hier diese Aktion? Welchen Dünnschiss meinst du? Hab' ich jetzt was falsches gesagt *Sorgenmach*? Was hat EA mit Steam zu tun? Fragen über Fragen...


 
Es wurde nicht nur Steam attackiert, sondern auch Origin - und es gab unter anderem auch Kommentare, die aussagen, dass sie diese "Hack"attacken gut finden, weil halt EA respektive Valve Scheiße seien .. bla bla bla ..


----------



## Enisra (3. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wer befürwortet hier diese Aktion? Welchen Dünnschiss meinst du? Hab' ich jetzt was falsches gesagt *Sorgenmach*? Was hat EA mit Steam zu tun? Fragen über Fragen...


 


golani79 schrieb:


> Es wurde nicht nur Steam attackiert, sondern auch Origin - und es gab unter anderem auch Kommentare, die aussagen, dass sie diese "Hack"attacken gut finden, weil halt EA respektive Valve Scheiße seien .. bla bla bla ..


 
ja, bei der Meldung zu Origin meinte der hier seinem Trollstatus alle Ehre zu machen und hat das gespamt



Turican76 schrieb:


> Was gegen EA geht ist eine gute Tat



und dann auch noch hier die Pfeife, die keine Ahnung hat von Rechten:



wurzn schrieb:


> weiter so!!!
> nutze steam und origin gezwungener maßen. deshalb begrüße ich alle aktionen gegen dieses lizenz vermietende pack.



Joa, und damit bestätigt es sich auch warum die zurcht auf meiner Ignoreliste stehen


----------



## Anironn (3. Januar 2014)

*Unsachliche Unterstellungen*



Kinorenegade schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion über Steam und Origin nicht. Seit ich Steam nutze habe ich vielen Indie-Spielen eine Chance gegeben und auch Early-Access-Spielen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das ständig gute Angebote drin sind und der jährliche Steam-Winter-Sale mich munter Spiele kaufen läßt. Wer das alles nicht will, soll sich doch die Spiele nicht kaufen.
> ABER selbst die Spiele die auch Offline spielbar sind haben mittlerweile einen eigenen Chat und eine Online-Freundesliste um sich schnell mit den Kumpels zu einem Spielchen zusammen zu finden. Sollen wir das alles abschaffen NUR weil ein paar Leute etwas gegen den Online-Zwang haben?
> Mal ganz davon abgesehen... die gleichen Leute die über den Online-Zwang bei Spielen schlecht reden sind meistens die, die ständig und überall mit ihren Smartphone jeden Scheiß auf Facebook, Whatsapp und Twitter posten. Wenn da das Smartphone kaputt geht kriegen die gleich Online-Entzugserscheinungen ^^ !


 
Da scheint sich jemand wirklich auszukennen. Die meistne Leute die ich kenne sind Menschen die unter der Woche zu ihrem Arbeitsplatz fahren und nur am Wochenende, oder gar wie mancher Soldat nur alle Monat,  Daheim sind, auf dem Land wohnen und oder eine sehr schlechte Internetinfrastruktur haben und meistens genau die Leute die aus eben diesen Gründen auch erst gar nicht Facebook und Co. betreiben. Bitte, ziehe diese schlechten Umstände (für diese es oftmals technisch einfach keine einfache bzw. schnelle Lösung gibt) nicht durch solche einseitig polarisierten Aussagen ins lächerliche/ unbgegründete. Solche Leute ärgern sich sehr damit herum, dass heutzutage schon viele Solotitel permanenten Internetzugang brauchen, da hilft dann auch kein Offlinemodus. Selbst in Regionen in welchen noch der Surfstick hilft, ist dessen Content oftmals mit einem Update der Spiele total leer. Da kann ich auch viele Kommentare bzgl. der Konsolen verstehen. Aber diese Minderheit wird einfach immer mit solchen Unterstellungen unter den Teppich gekehrt. Eine optionale Verbindung würde immer jedem Spieler zu Gute kommen, egal ob dieser gerne Online oder Offline spielt.
Danke


----------



## kornhill (3. Januar 2014)

Gustavo schrieb:


> .. . Bei mir sind etliche Spielstände und F1 Setups futsch weil ich die Spiele wie gewohnt gestartet habe, und das trifft sicher nicht nur mich allein. ...



Das darf nach einer DDoS Attacke aber nicht der Fall sein. Auf dem Server würde in etwa das gleiche passieren wenn sich z.b. etliche Benutzer gleichzeitig anmelden würden und dadurch der Server überlastet ist. Deine Spielstände dürften also nur kurzzeitig nicht zur Verfügung stehen, bis du dich wieder anmelden kannst. 

Falls die Spielstände wirklich unwiederruflich weg sein sollten, hat das definitiv EA  verbockt (oder der Anbieter die Spielstände speichert). Die DDoS Attacke dürfte so etwas auf keinen Fall verursachen. Falls sie nur während diese Zeit nicht erreichbar waren, kann man den "Hackern" (oh gott wie falsch diese Bezeichnung auf DDoS Attacker ist) die Schuld geben.


----------



## Monalye (3. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Es wurde nicht nur Steam attackiert, sondern auch Origin - und es gab unter anderem auch Kommentare, die aussagen, dass sie diese "Hack"attacken gut finden, weil halt EA respektive Valve Scheiße seien .. bla bla bla ..


 
Ich weiß schon, das es auch Origin betroffen hat, dazu gibts aber einen eigenen Thread in diesem Forum, daher gehört EA-haten eigentlich nicht hier her 

Was die Internetanbindung betrifft, gebe ich Anniron Recht, auch ich surfe zZ. nur mit einem Stick und hab im Monat 30 GB zur Verfügung. Dadurch ich mir keine Filme runterlade, komme ich damit einigermaßen klar. Aber wann immer ich die Möglichkeit habe, kaufe ich mir Spiele (von meiner Sammelleidenschaft abgesehen) in physischer Form, also DVD, damit ich keine hohen Transfers habe. Zwar würde mich die Geschwindigkeit nicht einschränken, die läuft mit durchschnittlich 1,1 MB recht flott, sondern ich bin rasch am Ende meines Limits.

Dennoch mag ich Steam total und will es mir eigentlich gar nicht mehr wegdenken. Ich finde, das es eine tolle Plattform für Gamer ist, die wirklich viel bietet. Alle anderen Plattformen wie Origin oder Ubisoft wirken dagegen mehr wie gewollt aber nicht gekonnt und sind eigentlich völlig unnötig, da eine Plattform völlig ausreicht. Ich glaub daher auch nicht, das es irgendeine andere Plattform jemals schaffen wird, Steam den Rang abzulaufen.


----------



## Pope (3. Januar 2014)

Von mir aus können die Hacker STEAM und Origin dauerhaft lahmlegen. Dann merken endlich mal alle Spieler, wie sehr sie sich von diesem DRM-Mist abhängig gemacht haben.


----------



## golani79 (3. Januar 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon, das es auch Origin betroffen hat, dazu gibts aber einen eigenen Thread in diesem Forum, daher gehört EA-haten eigentlich nicht hier her


 
Dachte nur, weil du eben gefragt hast, was EA mit Steam zu tun hat 
Aber wenns um die Trennung der Topics geht, dann erklärts das natürlich ^^


----------



## elPerstin (4. Januar 2014)

Also Zugriff auf meine Friendlist hab ich, und einige können auch spielen - ich kann aber nichts starten und auf keine Seite ausser der Game-Bibliothek zugreifen.


----------



## Monalye (4. Januar 2014)

Bei mir ist jetzt die Friendlist auch noch zusammen gebrochen... ich glaub', die werden die Nacht nutzen und abschalten was geht, um bis morgen wieder alles hin zu bekommen


----------



## lolxd999 (4. Januar 2014)

Bei mir scheint alles zu gehen. 
Shop und Community laden ordnungsgemäß, Friendlist funktioniert auch.
Läd aber alles gefühlt deutlich langsamer als normal.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Januar 2014)

Bei mir läuft aktuell noch alles einwandfrei. Mal gucken, wie lange das so bleiben wird


----------



## Deewee (4. Januar 2014)

@MatthiasDammes

Das sind keine "Hacker", das sind saudumme Skript Kiddies.
Mit  LOIC ne IP wegnuken erfordert kein besonderes Wissen, nur einen naiven,  dummen Verstand der die Konsequenzen nicht einschätzen kann. Diese Kids  versauen sich Ihr Leben (sofern sie erwischt werden). Die  Schadensersatzforderungen für mehrere Stunden Ausfall bei z.B. Steam  kann Existenzen ohne weiteres vernichten.

Darüber hinaus gibts gravierende Unterschiede zwischen "Hacker" und "Cracker" 
(Hacker sind die guten, soviel dazu^^)



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft aktuell noch alles einwandfrei. Mal gucken, wie lange das so bleiben wird


 
Dito, keinerlei Beschwerden


----------



## Meatsucker (4. Januar 2014)

Bei mir läuft es. Habe leider nicht viel davon, weil ich gleich arbeiten muss...


----------



## doomkeeper (4. Januar 2014)

Bei mir gabs keine Probleme und außerdem wurde nicht nur Origin / Steam attackiert sondern Battle.net.


----------



## Monalye (4. Januar 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs keine Probleme und außerdem wurde nicht nur Origin / Steam attackiert sondern Battle.net.



Oh, die auch noch, das wird uns allen nicht aufgefallen sein, denn wer braucht denn schon dieses Blizzard-Zeugs


----------



## Turalyon (4. Januar 2014)

Leider jeder, der Starcraft II oder Diablo III spielen will...


----------



## Phone (4. Januar 2014)

*...*



Deewee schrieb:


> @MatthiasDammes
> 
> Das sind keine "Hacker", das sind saudumme Skript Kiddies.
> Mit  LOIC ne IP wegnuken erfordert kein besonderes Wissen, nur einen naiven,  dummen Verstand der die Konsequenzen nicht einschätzen kann. Diese Kids  versauen sich Ihr Leben (sofern sie erwischt werden). Die  Schadensersatzforderungen für mehrere Stunden Ausfall bei z.B. Steam  kann Existenzen ohne weiteres vernichten.
> ...


 
Ich glaube die meisten hier bis auf dir, wissen dass es mittlerweile ein wenig mehr an können bedarf um so etwas zu machen "Skipt Kiddies" haste bestimmt mal aufgeschnappt als wieder irgend eine Homepage oder Forum off war..
Dieses Nachgeblubber von Halbwissen verbreitenden Menschen ist zur zeit von NSA, Plagiatsaffäre und co. an ihrem Höhepunkt!


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Januar 2014)

Phone schrieb:


> [...]dass es mittlerweile ein wenig mehr an können bedarf um so etwas zu machen



Selbst wenn es herausragende Fähigkeiten erfordern sollte  - was imho nicht der Fall ist, da im vorliegenden Fall wohl einschägige "Tools" benutzt wurden - es ist und bleibt völlig unabhängig davon eine saudumme Aktion von ziemlich unreifen Leuten.


----------



## shakethatthing (4. Januar 2014)

Phone schrieb:


> Ich glaube die meisten hier bis auf dir, wissen dass es mittlerweile ein wenig mehr an können bedarf um so etwas zu machen "Skipt Kiddies" haste bestimmt mal aufgeschnappt als wieder irgend eine Homepage oder Forum off war..
> Dieses Nachgeblubber von Halbwissen verbreitenden Menschen ist zur zeit von NSA, Plagiatsaffäre und co. an ihrem Höhepunkt!


Erleuchte uns doch bitte was es an "Können" bedarf um eine DDoS Attacke zu fahren. Jemand der sich selbst "Hacker" nennt gähnt beim Thema DDoS nur mal kurz und widmet sich dann interessanteren Bereichen.


----------



## Enisra (4. Januar 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es herausragende Fähigkeiten erfordern sollte  - was imho nicht der Fall ist, da im vorliegenden Fall wohl einschägige "Tools" benutzt wurden - es ist und bleibt völlig unabhängig davon eine saudumme Aktion von ziemlich unreifen Leuten.


 
naja, du kannst ruhig die Low Orbital Ion Cannon nennen
Ist ja nicht so als das Nicht nennen es besser machen würde

Und naja, wenn die Deppen wirklich die eingesetzt haben, dann brauchen die so viel Talent wie zum Nase popeln, wo die in der Tat dann und sonst eher nicht, das beste aus sich herraus holen


----------



## Datamind (4. Januar 2014)

Deewee schrieb:


> @MatthiasDammes
> 
> Das sind keine "Hacker", das sind saudumme Skript Kiddies.
> Mit  LOIC ne IP wegnuken erfordert kein besonderes Wissen, nur einen naiven,  dummen Verstand der die Konsequenzen nicht einschätzen kann. Diese Kids  versauen sich Ihr Leben (sofern sie erwischt werden). Die  Schadensersatzforderungen für mehrere Stunden Ausfall bei z.B. Steam  kann Existenzen ohne weiteres vernichten.
> ...


 
Du hast aber eine nicht ganz so korrekte Vorstellung von Hackern und Crackern oder?

Dann schau mal nach was es für gravierende Unterschiede zwischen einem White-Hat-Hacker und einem Black-Hat-Hacker gibt. Dann wirst du feststellen, es gibt dort Gut und Böse.

Und Cracker --> knacken, umgehen von Kopierschutz- und Sicherheitsmechanismen...


greez


----------



## ZeXes (4. Januar 2014)

Haha, zu Geil.
Da sieht man mal wie anfällig solche "Großen" Konzerne sind.
Einfach Göttlich weitermachen bitte und leute wenn Steam einmal im Arsch ist, es gibt noch Saturn / Media Markt, 
bewegt mal eure Knochen.
Wie sie sich hier alle aufregen. Ich muss da einfach feiern-


----------



## Worrel (4. Januar 2014)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Haha, zu Geil.
> Da sieht man mal wie anfällig solche "Großen" Konzerne sind.
> Einfach Göttlich weitermachen bitte und leute wenn Steam einmal im Arsch ist, es gibt noch Saturn / Media Markt,
> bewegt mal eure Knochen.
> Wie sie sich hier alle aufregen. Ich muss da einfach feiern-


 Viel Spaß beim Feiern.

Übrigens: Steam Spiele sind problemlos spielbar, Achievements werden geloggt - lediglich das Screenshot hochladen und die Community Seiten gingen gestern zeitweise nicht.

Zur Zeit geht die Community, aber die Shopseiten nicht. Macht ja nix, nach dem Sale ist da ja momentan eh nix zu holen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (4. Januar 2014)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Haha, zu Geil.
> Da sieht man mal wie anfällig solche "Großen" Konzerne sind.
> Einfach Göttlich weitermachen bitte und leute wenn Steam einmal im Arsch ist, es gibt noch Saturn / Media Markt,
> bewegt mal eure Knochen.
> Wie sie sich hier alle aufregen. Ich muss da einfach feiern-




 Dann renn mal zu Saturn und kauf die Steam pflichtigen DVDs


----------



## lars9401 (4. Januar 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Dann renn mal zu Saturn und kauf die Steam pflichtigen DVDs


 

Pssst. Verrat ihm doch nicht alles


----------



## Datamind (4. Januar 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Dann renn mal zu Saturn und kauf die Steam pflichtigen DVDs


 
Und die anderen Produkte X,Y,Z mit der Pflicht sie zu haben, bitte nicht vergessen ^^

Ein derber Rückschritt, aus 'plug and play' wurde 'plug and pray'... Zusatztools und Datenmüll soweit das Auge reicht, wer blickt denn da noch durch?

Meine Vermutung, spätestens * 2025 sollten wir das Steinzeitalter der Videospielindustrie erreicht haben. Cool, vielleicht fangen wir dann ja wieder bei nem C-64 an usw.


* Falls die USA im Jahre 2022 aber SkyNet ans Netz hängen, dann vergesst das mit 2025...


----------



## lars9401 (4. Januar 2014)

Datamind schrieb:


> Und die anderen Produkte X,Y,Z mit der Pflicht sie zu haben, bitte nicht vergessen ^^
> 
> Ein derber Rückschritt, aus 'plug and play' wurde 'plug and pray'... Zusatztools und Datenmüll soweit das Auge reicht, wer blickt denn da noch durch?
> 
> ...


 
An nem Super Computer baut die NSA doch schon, das könnte auch noch vor 2022 passieren


----------



## Enisra (4. Januar 2014)

Skynet gibt´s schon lange:
Skynet 5 – Wikipedia


----------



## Datamind (4. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Skynet gibt´s schon lange:
> Skynet 5 – Wikipedia


 


lars9401 schrieb:


> An nem Super Computer baut die NSA doch schon, das könnte auch noch vor 2022 passieren


 
Fehlt nur noch die Rebellion der Machinen, aber die Cowboys sind auf dem besten Weg dort hin... könnte knapp werden mit 2022  ^^

Pentagon bastelt an denkenden Drohnen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Belandriel (5. Januar 2014)

Tja, wenn man sonst nichts kann und kein Leben hat... Arme Würstchen


----------



## PunktPunkt (5. Januar 2014)

Also bei mir funktioniert Steam wie gehabt


----------



## Galadra (5. Januar 2014)

Bei mir alles super!


----------



## Enisra (5. Januar 2014)

ja ne, wenn man auch hinter kommt wie die Alt Fassnacht, 24h nachdem schon alles vorbei war, dann ist das auch kein wunder


----------



## Worrel (5. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja ne, wenn man auch hinter kommt wie die Alt Fassnacht, 24h nachdem schon alles vorbei war, dann ist das auch kein wunder


 Gegen 18:00 gab's aber noch Probleme mit dem Shop - 24h dürften also nicht hinhauen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (5. Januar 2014)

Es ging so wunderbar das ich nicht Level 3 Weihnachtsaktion holen konnte weil ich keine Karten kaufen konnte, bzw. das ging so schleppend das mir am ende 2 fehlten. Wenn alles gut gelaufen wäre hätte ich wohl Level 5 geschafft.


----------



## Enisra (5. Januar 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Gegen 18:00 gab's aber noch Probleme mit dem Shop - 24h dürften also nicht hinhauen


 
wobei ich da aber auch keine Probleme hatte


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Januar 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich gerade wieder Probleme bei Steam? Bei mir geht nämlich nur der Offline-Modus.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (12. Januar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich gerade wieder Probleme bei Steam? Bei mir geht nämlich nur der Offline-Modus.


 
Ja, richtig rund läufts nicht


----------

